# introducing new kitten



## MotherOfChickens (10 August 2015)

A few weeks ago I found myself with a new kitten. The plan was to get him his jaggs etc and then find a good home for him as we already have a yard cat. However, the little tyke is very cute, OH named him and he's a ginger tom which I've always wanted  so we've decided to see how they get on and to keep him if they're ok.

He's been living in the tack room/hay shed and away from the existing cat as he came with ear mites. We've got on top of those and he's just had his second jag and both cats are now on Advocate so hopefully ear mites will not be a problem. They've had 4 weeks of seeing each other fairly remotely. Big cat (and he is big) has the run of the property and sleeps in the utility room. We'd like to bring kitten into utility room as well (it's heated in the winter)-how best to go about it?

Existing cat was from a rescue, picked up as a stray at a farm and not neutered until he was 4. He's extremely laid back and a complete dude but I know this might not translate to other cats.


----------



## epeters91 (10 August 2015)

When introducing kittens to older cats at my mums we've always given the kitten a chance to get settled in a certain room (in this case the lounge area) then let the bigger cats in with us to supervise. There can be a little hissing and some play fighting which if it gets too rough we would then remove the big cat so they learn if they are being aggressive they will go outside. They are only left alone unsupervised when we are 100% happy they are getting along and there have been no incidents. My mum has 3 cats of varying ages that all love and play together now so fingers crossed your two will be the same  good luck!


----------



## Blanche (10 August 2015)

I'm on my phone so can't do links but if you search 'Jackson Galaxy he has some videos and article about introducing another cat so you don't cause problems.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 August 2015)

Errrmmmm excuse me?  New kitten?  Is this the same angry one?  WHERE ARE THE PICS?!!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!

No advice but isn't HGA-12 a foster carer for CPL?  She would have some tips.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 August 2015)

ha, yes-angry kitten no more, he's a wee toot! I cannot get pictures on here-I cannot be doing with photobucket on a Mac I'm afraid. 

Well, last night I took kitten around with me while I was putting chooks and ducks to bed (I was carrying him) and older cat joined us (he often comes around with me, he knows if I drop an egg he gets it ) and they said hello nose to nose-all very polite. Kitten is now in a big crate in utility room and they both ate happily in their respective areas this morning. He'll be in there for the day and we'll see how we get on. OH is working from home today so he can keep an ear out-I figure they sleep so much in the day it might be an idea to do it then.


----------



## ester (11 August 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Errrmmmm excuse me?  New kitten?  Is this the same angry one?  WHERE ARE THE PICS?!!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?!

No advice but isn't HGA-12 a foster carer for CPL?  She would have some tips.
		
Click to expand...

I only opened this thread because I was excited about kitten pics 

are you on facebook? you can copy jpegs from their too without having to have the pictures public.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 August 2015)

Sorry Ester  

I am on FB but I don't put cat pictures up-I have people on there that I respect who would never talk to me again if they knew I had cats and I can't be doing with the hassle.

meant to say in other post-I have done the leaving each others bedding in the different areas etc and thanks for the Jackson Galaxy heads up


----------



## ester (11 August 2015)

hmph, (you could put them on there and have them as 'only me'. 
 Hope it carries on going well


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 August 2015)

I will try and think of something-need pics of them for family as well


----------



## ester (11 August 2015)

Can you muck out your pms please MoC?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 August 2015)

done!


----------



## highlandponygirl (11 August 2015)

Ooh a new kitten, isn't it wonderful how they always manage to convince us to keep them and train us to cater for their every whim? *sigh* I wouldn't be without my two regardless  My younger cat was an angry kitty too but then I saw a double row of teeth one day whilst checking her over and I'm guessing she was in a fair bit of discomfort when her adult teeth were growing in and affecting her temperament. 

I introduced my kitten to two adult cats (1 male, 1 femail) over a week, then chucked them all in a room together over night and all was well in the morning. Though both cats were neutered so I would perhaps err on the side of caution if your yard cat isn't.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2015)

yard cat is neutered  he is also not bothered by anything seemingly.

all is going well (there are two rubbish pics of him in an album in my profile). They were let out together in the utility room last night-kitten whizzed about, cat just watched him impassively. I will do that for a bit and also get him outside under supervision (he has been outside in a big dog run) this weekend.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2015)

The pics aren't rubbish.  Gorgeous kitten, although Syrio does look a little miffed, or possibly resigned to his fate as kitten entertainer in his photo.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2015)

as long as he doesn't eat the kitten, we'll be doing well


----------



## epeters91 (14 August 2015)

lovely pics! Kitten and cat are both stunning fingers crossed noone gets eaten


----------



## ester (14 August 2015)

very cute!


----------

